# ATI Radeon Xpress 200 series



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

OS: Windows XP Media Center Edition 2002 SP2
HP Pavillion a1330n

Okay here's my problem, I was going to update my driver from this site: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html 

Clicking on go led me to here: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=mce/integrated-mce

So I clicked the download link and followed the install instructions, which started that I had to uninstall the old software first. Before doing so I created a restore point. My PC reset and then I begun the install of the downloaded driver. However I got this error: _setup did not find a driver compatible with your current hardware or operating system. Setup wil now exit._

I decided the best course of action would be to uninstall the card and let the computer find the new hardware on start up and then try to find the old driver to reinstall. Upon reboot it showed new hardware and began to install but then spat out this message: _an error occurred while installing this device. Access is denied_

I continued to look for the old driver, via google searches and the HP website. It's not easy to find it would seem but I did find one via HP, however I can't seem to find the link to that. Using the device manager I tried to install the new driver and got these errors: 
_inf error 
video driver not found_

_
set up was unable to complete the installation.
Try to setup you display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup
_

Am I doing something wrong? maybe I have the wrong driver? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look on the hp site in the d/load section for your model for the driver


----------



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the reply, I've tried that. Unfortunatly there's not video driver on the site for my particualr model.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one
http://www.soft32.com/download_180836.html


----------



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks again, but unfortunately the "Please wait while contacting download sites" never actually connects (at least not for me) and the external mirrors led deleted links. ^_^ I've been having a hell of a time finding a driver that will work/install.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one 
http://www.nodevice.com/driver/Radeon_Xpress_200/get34998.html


----------



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

So the problem seem to be now, even though I have the driver (thank you very much by the way) that I get this error when I try to install it:

_An error occurred while installing this device. Acess is denied_

Also I just noticed, after opening the device manager to try and manually install (which didn't work either sadly) in device status it says:

Device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you logged on as admin
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;841567


----------



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah I'm logged in as admin. I've tried the steps you link to no avail. I'm still getting the same error message.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

This device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)
Recommended resolution

This device has no drivers installed or is incorrectly configured. Update the driver(s) by clicking Update Driver. This starts the Hardware Update wizard. If updating the driver does not work, see your hardware documentation for more information.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...814710&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1099#7831

try windows update for the driver


----------



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that.

I've been emailing an HP tech guy and he's suggested I try a BIOS upgrade, says that I shouldn't be getting the 'access denied' error and to try the upgrade and then reinstall the driver. I'm wary of BIOS upgrades. Right now my PC works. I might not be able to play video games, but then I never really did in the first place, just the Sims2 every once and a while. If the BIOS upgrade goes wonky then my PC stops working. Even though I've been linked to the company website with a specify upgrade for my PC... I'm still wary, seeing as what started this mess was an upgrade from a company website... 

Thoughts?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as long as you follow the upgrade instructions to the letter it should not be a problem


----------



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah that's what I thought, but then I noticed that the reason for this particular upgrade is the correct an error for people running SP3 who;d upgraded to Vista. Neither of which I've done, so I'm still wary.


----------



## bonyolddoc (Oct 18, 2008)

I've seen sometyhing similar a few times mostly in Vista but once or twice in XP. As it turns out, some form of malware got into the registry and slammed and locked the door behind itself. Once it got into that part of the registry required for installation, it changed the permissions. When an attempt to install a program designed to kill it is made, the program finds the registry is locked out. I don't know where I found it but it was a program to reset all registry permissions to default. If you go to Aaron Stebner's WebLog you will find a something called "SubInACL tool".
It did the job for me on Vista. Check it out. It might not be the anser you need but maybe it will help point you in the right direction. 
Good luck with that Xpress 200. I just spent 3 hours getting it installed on a Toshiba laptop. Now I'm ready for a couple of beers.


----------

